# Do you use Apple Pay?



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2021)

Holly’s thread about the new Amazon store made me wonder how many of you use Apple Pay and what your experience has been.

I’ve been reluctant to link my primary credit card as my Apple Pay account.

I tried to apply for an Apple Pay credit card but was declined because they couldn’t verify my identity.

I notice the Apple Pay logo at businesses and will probably take the plunge at some point.


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

Maybe I’m missing something but I can’t see what the advantage is.  

To pay, I pull out my CC and tap.  It’s easier to reach into my purse for the metal credit card holder than it is for the phone, which has to be unlocked.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2021)

Seems   confusing to me   ...  You can get an  Apple Pay credit card,  but why do that  if you can access Apple   Pay on your iPhone, etc. ?
You need an iCloud account  for the card also.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*I don't but hubs does...he's far more techy minded than me, and is happy to use it all the time...

I'm much more cautious, and don't use my phone to pay for anything... *


----------



## Jules (Jul 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I don't but hubs does...he's far more techy minded than me, and is happy to use it all the time...


Do you have Tap for your CCs?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Seems   confusing to me   ...  You can get an  Apple Pay credit card,  but why do that  if you can access Apple   Pay on your iPhone, etc. ?
> You need an iCloud account  for the card also.


In order to access Apple Pay on your iPhone you need to have a credit card on file for them to charge.  I’m reluctant to link my high limit primary card so I applied for an Apple Card.  There is no magic to the Apple Card I could tie any MasterCard or Visa to the Apple Pay.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Maybe I’m missing something but I can’t see what the advantage is.
> 
> To pay, I pull out my CC and tap.  It’s easier to reach into my purse for the metal credit card holder than it is for the phone, which has to be unlocked.


You can use Apple Pay as a tap n’ go but you can also use it to order and pay for things using contactless or curbside delivery with one call.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Do you have Tap for your CCs?


yes, for many years now...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

I don't have an Apple device anymore but I do have Android which supports Google Pay. I could also use Chase Pay but if I have to login to my phone and pull up the app to do so, it seems just as easy for me to pull out my credit card and stick it in the slot. Cards now have tap to pay too. I've never used that feature either.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 27, 2021)

Like most, I do not use, Apple pay or Google pay.  I use one credit card (Discover) that gives me back so many $$ to use at Amazon or other stores online.

  The only one I have linked to "Pay Pal"  is Discover.  Both Pay Pal & discover have stopped my account from being used fraudulently.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2021)

I picked all the apples off my tree this year, when they were tiny, so that the bear would not linger when he/she comes by in the fall.


----------



## BexOK (Sep 27, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Holly’s thread about the new Amazon store made me wonder how many of you use Apple Pay and what your experience has been.
> 
> I’ve been reluctant to link my primary credit card as my Apple Pay account.
> 
> ...


Apple Pay is probably one of the safest and most secure forms of payment out there.  Unlike other forms of payment like credit & debit cards, Apple Pay generates a 1x use security code for every payment made online or in a store.  Your personal information is also encrypted and is not tied to your method of payment.  This way your information is never compromised if the retailer has a security breach.  I highly recommend using Apple Pay for all your payments.


----------



## JB in SC (Sep 29, 2021)

BexOK said:


> Apple Pay is probably one of the safest and most secure forms of payment out there.  Unlike other forms of payment like credit & debit cards, Apple Pay generates a 1x use security code for every payment made online or in a store.  Your personal information is also encrypted and is not tied to your method of payment.  This way your information is never compromised if the retailer has a security breach.  I highly recommend using Apple Pay for all your payments.



The fact that it does not expose your CC number sold me. I use it whenever I can.


----------

